# Water cooled electric motor 48 to 144v



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

HPEV AC50 with 75 feet of copper tubing. Wrapped tight and heat-shrunk on motor. Uses the motor shell as the primary heat sink. 2 GPM pump uses a 50% solution of water and propylene glycol.

I've been told it is redundant as the AC50 never gets hot enough.


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

mizlplix said:


> HPEV AC50 with 75 feet of copper tubing. Wrapped tight and heat-shrunk on motor. Uses the motor shell as the primary heat sink. 2 GM pump uses a 50% solution of water and propylene glycol.
> 
> I've been told it is redundant as the AC50 never gets hot enough.


 what size is you copper tubing? I was thinking of 1/2 to 3/4 inch tubing.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

1/4" tubing. A thin cross section like a radiator tube is best. You want slow coolant flow and complete heat transfer.








Both ends start/end at the old electrical winding termination block. Then loop around to complete the coils. They are soldered {very quickly} togather in strips to hold togather and resist vibrations, and water is dumped on it while hot to shrink it tighter to the motor housing. Then dryed with heat, cleaned and clear coated to prevent corrosion.

As to critics who say that "One end will be cool and the other end hot", It is that way when it is air cooled anyways.....I just put the water into the drive end {hotter end} first and out the encoder end {cooler end} maybe evening out the temperature....

Propylene glycol is much less corrosive than ethelyene glycol or regular car anti-freezes are. It is used in computer cooling systems. Buy it from Veterinary Supply stores. It is much, much cheaper and use plain tap water to dilute it. It needs the minerals missing from distilled water.

I am running an aluminum 1932 Ford radiator, 3 pumps-trans, motor and controller cooling circuits and only needed 1-1/2 gallon diluted to 50/50. and have 1/2 gallon left over for any top offs or losses due to work.

Miz.


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

mizlplix said:


> 1/4" tubing. A thin cross section like a radiator tube is best. You want slow coolant flow and complete heat transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice this is the way for me THANKS.
That motor you have don't need water cooling it is a very good unit.


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

otp57 said:


> Very nice this is the way for me THANKS.
> That motor you have don't need water cooling it is a very good unit.


Ok I am using 1/4 inch copper tubing on my motor and for temperture control I an thinking about using a* spst temp switch*.
See what the motor looks like on *firstontop com* click on the VW.
Am I ok with the temp switch controlling the pump or am I lost in space with this. *Any ideas are helpful on controlling pump* thanks


----------



## charliehorse55 (Sep 23, 2011)

otp57 said:


> Ok I am using 1/4 inch copper tubing on my motor and for temperture control I an thinking about using a* spst temp switch*.
> See what the motor looks like on *firstontop com* click on the VW.
> Am I ok with the temp switch controlling the pump or am I lost in space with this. *Any ideas are helpful on controlling pump* thanks


No need to control the pump, just run it at full speed constantly. I don't think you can make the motor too cold.


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

charliehorse55 said:


> No need to control the pump, just run it at full speed constantly. I don't think you can make the motor too cold.


 Thank for your input.
I will try the temp switch with a override switch.
Now I must find a 2gal per min pump any ideas of what pump to use?


----------



## charliehorse55 (Sep 23, 2011)

otp57 said:


> Thank for your input.
> I will try the temp switch with a override switch.
> Now I must find a 2gal per min pump any ideas of what pump to use?


Try a PC watercooling pump, like the Swiftech MCP655. Cheap, reliable and runs on 12V.


----------



## sourcefinder (Dec 17, 2010)

We use two johnson pumps to cool the coils with transformator oil and over a heat exchanger the oil with freshwater.

http://www.johnson-pump.com/JPMarine/library.html

They have 12V pumps for different volumina per minute.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2011)

Any chance of pumping this to the existing dash heater coil
for a little cabin heat?


----------

